# Hi you



## Miss_Fox (Jul 12, 2008)

Hi,

I'm Liz, I'm 21 (although, 22 on Thursday!!) and I'm a very keen writer. First time on this site so I'm looking forward to reading others stories, and receiving feedback on mine.

xxx


----------



## SparkyLT (Jul 12, 2008)

cool, and hey to you Miss Fox. welcome.


----------



## terrib (Jul 12, 2008)

hey liz, welcome and happy birthday....


----------



## Shinn (Jul 12, 2008)

Hello Liz and have a happy 22nd birthday


----------



## Darkness (Jul 12, 2008)

Look forward to reading some of your work.  What is it you write?

And happy birthday for Thursday!


----------



## ash somers (Jul 13, 2008)

welcome to the forums, Miss Fox and happy birthday too


----------



## Miss_Fox (Jul 13, 2008)

Hi everyone, thank you for the welcome and the birthday messages. 

I write erotica ( dirtyangel . co . uk - is my site) but I also write chic lit (...or trying!) here's one of the chapters I have put up here on the Critique board. The title is 'Three Hearts': it's about a man, his girlfriend and his wife...

xxx


----------



## Tiamat (Jul 13, 2008)

Welcome to WF, liz.  And happy birthday a few days early!


----------



## Sam (Jul 13, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Liz. And happy birthday for Thursday.


----------



## flashgordon (Jul 13, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Miss Fox, and Happy Birthday. Mine was just two weeks ago and I had a blast - hope you do too.


----------



## moderan (Jul 13, 2008)

Greetings.


----------

